# Production EV launched. Guess who is the sponsor



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Take a look at the bottom of the site


http://www.exxonmobil.com/Corporate/news_features_20090623_electrovaya.aspx


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well it's also at the top of the site, as well as in the URL and the first paragraph. I'd seen ads about their separator film but didn't know it was actually being used in a working product.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Well it's also at the top of the site, as well as in the URL and the first paragraph. I'd seen ads about their separator film but didn't know it was actually being used in a working product.


I'm from Europe. I just realized that Exxon is an oil company in the US. Sorry for my mistake.

I saw the "Esso" and "Mobil" logo at the bottom of the page. They are active in Europe.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, Exon used to be Esso here, and Mobile merged with Exon and are now Exon/Mobile.


----------

